# Perte iPhone 11 et identifiant Apple utilisé sur un autre appareil



## lubzh (1 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous allez bien,

Je me permets de vous contacter car j'ai oublié mon iPhone11 dans un avion lors de l'atterrissage à Paris. Je n'avais pas activé l'application "Localiser" je ne peux donc pas savoir où il se trouve (la compagnie aérienne m'a affirmé 5 jours après qu'il n'avait pas été retrouvé dans le vide-poche face à mon fauteuil où je l'avais laissé).

J'ai donc suivi les instructions sur Internet en cas de perte; en modifiant mes mots de passe et en supprimant l'appareil de mon compte iCloud. Je me demandais donc si la personne qui l'a probablement pris, si il le déverrouille, a quand même accès à mes contacts, mes photos et mes applications qui s'ouvrent sans que j'ai à entrer de mot de passe (même en ayant supprimé le téléphone via iCloud) ? Il y a t'il des mesures de sécurité à prendre en plus ? ( Je ne sais pas si je peux via mon Mac supprimer toutes les applications, mes contacts, mes photos, mes notes etc... qui sont sur mon iPhone pour ne plus qu'elles apparaissent lorsque ce dernier est verrouillé).

Enfin, lorsque je me connecte à l'application "localiser" via iCloud sur mon Mac, il y a systématiquement un pop-up qui me dit que :
" Votre identifiant Apple a été utilisé pour une connexion à un nouvel appareil. Votre identifiant Apple est utilisé pour se connecter à un appareil près de Montfermeil, île de France" avec une carte peu précise sur laquelle on ne peut zoomer. Et on me propose de refuser ou Autoriser.

Le problème est que si je fais "Autoriser" je tombe classiquement sur la page iCloud de Localiser, qui me met que mes appareils sont hors-ligne (normal vu que je n'ai pas activé l'application sur mon iPhone). Si je clique sur "refuser" il m'est écrit, que le service Apple m'envoie un code à 6chiffres sur mes appareils (hors je ne reçois rien sur mon mac ?)

Que cela signifie t'il? Que la personne ayant pris mon téléphone se trouve sur Paris et a voulu utilisé mon compte sur son propre iPhone ? Je m'excuse pour se message un petit peu long. J'espère qu'il est compréhensible 

Merci du temps que vous prendrez pour lire et répondre, on se sent bête mini de rien quand on perd notre téléphone avec toutes les données qui y sont contenues,
Bonne soirée !


----------



## mokuchley (2 Mai 2022)

mais votre telephone se deverouillait avec face ID ou touch ID

et si face ID ou touch ID bug, il demande votre code personnel


----------

